

Show HN: Guide to upcoming HN meetups worldwide. Have we missed any? - simonw
http://lanyrd.com/guides/hacker-news-meetups/

======
andrewvc
I'm really glad for this post. I'm the organizer of LA Hacker News (
<http://www.meetup.com/Los-Angeles-Hacker-News/> ), and I've found that posts
for upcoming metups just don't make it to the frontpage anymore.

Luckily, we built up traction in the past while we could.

~~~
bgruber
btw, meetup already does this automatically on a topic basis. Your group only
has one topic, hacking, so it will show up on the map at
<http://hacking.meetup.com>. Likewise, you can see groups tagged with "hacker
news" at <http://hacker-news.meetup.com>.

(disclosure: i work for meetup)

------
simonw
This is an example of our latest feature release, Guides. (Blog entry:
<http://lanyrd.com/blog/2012/guides/> Featured guides page:
<http://lanyrd.com/guides/>)

I've created the Hacker News Meetups guide as an "open" guide, which means any
Lanyrd user can join the guide and help out by adding events we've missed.

~~~
SoftwareMaven
Feature request: easily filter by geography. As much as I would like to go,
Tokyo and Amsterdam are out of driving distance for me. I can search, but then
I lose the HN specific part, so I have to do more complex searches.

Otherwise, great tool. I hope it catches because I'm sure there are things
going on around me I'm clueless about and would like to be more clueful.

~~~
simonw
I've been thinking about that as well - we do have a place filter against our
existing "topics" feature, so you can subscribe to an ical or RSS feed from
here:

<http://lanyrd.com/topics/hacker-news/in/uk/>

(change /in/uk/ to another place for different pages)

We may well add a /in/uk/ filter to guides as well, not sure how we'd expose
it in the UI though.

------
compumike
San Diego -
[http://cses.ucsd.edu/wiki/index.php/San_Diego_Hacker_News_Me...](http://cses.ucsd.edu/wiki/index.php/San_Diego_Hacker_News_Meetup)

Agree with andrewvc about it being increasingly impossible to get meetup
announcements onto the HN frontpage.

~~~
simonw
Thanks, listed here and added to the guide: <http://lanyrd.com/2012/san-diego-
hacker-news-meetup-jan/>

------
dantheman
Anyone want to have Boston/Cambridge one? I can schedule it.

~~~
jimrandomh
Count me interested.

~~~
dantheman
jim shoot me an email or ping me on twitter so I can contact you when I try to
organize one.

